# Goldschmitt spings for X250 & AL-KO chassis.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeez, why are soooo expensive for two front springs or am I looking in the wrong place?

http://www.essanjay.co.uk/services/suspension.php

http://www.advancespecialisedproduc...nsion/v-b-air-suspension-comfort-road-spring/

Not long ago, I bought a set of four well known high performance springs for our Vauxhall Vectra and they only came to £200 http://www.lmfvauxhall.co.uk/Eibach-Pro-Kit-Vectra-C-Saloon-and-Hatch.html

The difference in ride height on our Kontiki tag between the front and back on the chassis is nearly 150mm and I would dearly like to raise the front. I know that the AL-KO chassis sits nose down but no one seems to have found a cost effective solution.

Is there not an alternative to Goldschmitt that will raise the front of our X250 cab by 50mm?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I had my Hymer done with Goldschmitt springs by Essanjay a couple of years ago and whilst it is not a cheap operation I would do it again without hesitation if I bought another motorhome that was suffering from 'droop snoot'.

The ride comfort and handling are much improved.

They are offered as an optional upgrade by Hymer (who now own Goldschmitt by the way) when specifying a new vehicle.

Mike


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking through a few old threads and one on the dark side from Dave Newell, Lesjofors springs might be a cost alternative.

Lesjofors quote two for the 160 Fiat and a supplier has these to offer:

Heavy duty - http://www.mister-auto.co.uk/en/coil-spring/lesjofors-4026198_g188_a1754026198.html

Extra heavy duty - http://www.mister-auto.co.uk/en/coil-spring/lesjofors-4026222_g188_a1754026222.html

The supplier's links above and contact details get you through to an overseas call centre, so tech info is non existent. Not a good start. Without contacting Lesjofors direct or Dave Newell (he's at the LIncoln show at the moment), I've no idea if these replacement springs will have give an increased ride height.

Will have to wait and see.


----------

